# Pine Tar Soap



## Catscankim (Oct 3, 2020)

I got a new photography thingy. Photo box? Anyway. I have been playing with it all day. I know, not related to my title.

I posted one of my prettiest soaps on facebook. And I got a request from a friend for pine tar soap. I have heard of it, still doing research. Wondering if anybody has a good recipe? What is there to like about pine tar soap?


----------



## AliOop (Oct 4, 2020)

There is a recipe here in this thread. Apparently the smell is less than lovely, and it can be a bear to soap with, as in, major acceleration and guaranteed rustic-looking finish. But people like it because it helps with their skin issues.


----------



## earlene (Oct 4, 2020)

The pine tar you use makes a difference with the smell.   I was fortunate enough to find a brand that I really like the smell of when made in pine tar soap.  Not all are equal from what I've read.  There was a thread around here somewhere discussing different brands, but depending on where you live and availability, sometimes you just have only one option.  

I bought mine at a feed store, but I don't recall the brand name.  It was the only one they carried, so it was my only option.

I use it to sooth my psoriatic itching.  I know that is medicinal, so be careful if you sell this soap.  People expect it to be medicinal, so no matter how you market it, you will have to label it as if it is medicinal.  You don't have to SAY it is medicinal, you just have to follow the FDA labeling requirements as if it is a medicinal soap.

Some people scent theirs to mask or complement or otherwise make the pine tar odor more acceptable.   Search for pine tar soap and you'll find all kinds of inform about different scents that are used.  I did not scent mine as when I made it I was traveling and didn't have access to a scent.  Besides, I like the natural scent of the pine tar I found.

And adding a scent to a soap that is quite possibly going to be used by someone who has skin issues, may be contraindicated anyway.  Since your friend asked for it specifically, if it were me, I'd leave out any added fragrance.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 4, 2020)

I just took my favorite recipe and replaced 10% of the OO with pine tar.
I think it smells like burning rubber. I usually leave it unscented but tea tree goes ok with it, same with pine or spruce.
The scent mellows a lot with age.

Yes, its a bear to work with. You'll want to keep the pine tar separate until you get the rest of the oils/FO to emulsion. Then hand stir your warmed until thin pine tar into the batter.

This is where you need to be ready to move quick. Usually within a few seconds, it starts to thicken. Stir as fast as you can and get it poured.

If you are lucky, it will behave decently and you'll get a good pour, if not, you may have to plop it in the mold.

People may expect it to be medicinal but you can't label it as such unless its been laboratory tested to prove it actual is.


----------



## earlene (Oct 4, 2020)

By labeling it as medicinal, I mean follow the FDA labeling requirements for medicated soap.  I do not mean to actually say "Medicinal" on the label.  Perhaps I wasn't clear enough on that.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 4, 2020)

I do pretty much the same as Obsidian does except I mix the pine tar with some of my soaping oils to make it easier to mix in. Here are my thoughts about this soap and how I make it -- Soapy Stuff: Pine tar soap

I do about 2 batches of PT soap each year (14 bars per batch). I just made a new batch last month and somehow managed to stop stirring and get the batter poured at the exact right moment. (That miracle only happens once or twice in every half dozen batches.)  Most of it goes to my DH for his personal use (I don't care to use it myself) and I sell a few bars here 'n there.

I don't find the smell offensive now that I'm familiar with it (it's kinda like neem that way), but the brand does make a difference in the smell. I have used Bickmore and Auson pine tars. I much prefer the smell of Auson, but the cost is a lot higher and I have to order it online. The other brands can often be found in local horse and farm stores for quite a bit less.

Other than the odor being somewhat different, the various brands of PT I've tried or heard other people talk about seem to behave about the same.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 4, 2020)

I've used bickmore and horse health, I found the bickmore to be more rubber like in scent. The horse health was milder


----------



## Ford (Oct 4, 2020)

Only made this once. But worked great. I combined my soft oils and lye, brought to a light trace. Then added my hard oils, butter, pine tar. I warmed pine tar some to get it more fluid before hand. Was able to pour into molds. It did set fairly fast, But did not seize in 1, 2, oh no! I think someone actually timed there's. And it was seconds to seizer. Found Bickmore at tractor supply.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 4, 2020)

Found out that he currently uses Dr Squatch soap. Im only slightly familiar with pine tar soap, so i dont know if this is a popular brand

edit... i just ordered brickmore pine tar. The Auson brand was way too expensive for an experiment lol.

My friend basically wants this recipe recreated. But then tells me he doesnt want anything “fake” in it. So i tell him that it contains pine fo....he says no, its pine oil. This is what i am dealing with lol.

And he went on and on about AC like this is a new invention. I had to send him a picture of my jar of AC to prove it to him.

And i dont know what they mean by sand in their bar. Like just sand? I have other scrubbies that i think have more label appeal

Other than the FO and the sand, i am all set i think.


----------



## Ford (Oct 4, 2020)

Never thought about putting something like pumice in it. "PINE fragrance OIL" just leave fragrance out of the conversation with your friend. He'll not know.   hope it works out well for you.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 4, 2020)

I've made Pine Tar Soap a few times now - I really like it.  I make it slightly different than @DeeAnna suggests.  I let my oils and lye solution cool to about 90-95F, Add my Pine Tar to my oils and stick blend in to be sure it is fully incorporated - I add a little lavender essential oil usually to the oils as well - then I hand stir my lye solution in - I have time to completely mix the lye solution before it gets too thick, it's maybe at medium trace, then spoon into my mold.  Each time has been relatively stress free.  And I love the soap.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 4, 2020)

I am kind of afraid to add too many ingredients on my first go round since this seems like a bad behaving soap. I might just make a plain old pine tar soap first.

What is the natural color of pt soap without charcoal or fragrance?


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 4, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I am kind of afraid to add too many ingredients on my first go round since this seems like a bad behaving soap. I might just make a plain old pine tar soap first.
> 
> What is the natural color of pt soap without charcoal or fragrance?


Here's my latest Pine Tar soap - I use Pine Ta


r at 20%. No added colors.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 4, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Here's my latest Pine Tar soap - I use Pine TaView attachment 50213
> r at 20%. No added colors.


Thats a pretty color!!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 4, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Thats a pretty color!!


Sort of a chocolate brown I think. And with the lavender scent it’s pleasant.


----------



## Ford (Oct 4, 2020)

just plain soap. no additives or fragrance.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 4, 2020)

Mine with 10% bickmore. I got lots of bubbles with this one


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 4, 2020)

The color of PT soap will vary because pine tar itself varies since it's made from waste wood, not from strictly controlled ingredients. 

All of my batches have been blackish brown to near black, and that's what I usually see when other people share photos of theirs. The honey brown color is less common, but the color is really attractive.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm gonna have to practice LOL.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 4, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> The color of PT soap will vary because pine tar itself varies since it's made from waste wood, not from strictly controlled ingredients.
> 
> All of my batches have been blackish brown to near black, and that's what I usually see when other people share photos of theirs. The honey brown color is less common, but the color is really attractive.


I really like the black. So i guess i am adding AC. I am going to follow your recipe on your site.


----------



## earlene (Oct 4, 2020)

Mine is also the lighter brown sort of like a rich maple syrup type brown.  I quite like it for a brown soap.  And I really like the smokey scent of it with no added fragrance.  I believe the brand is called Horse Health.  Usage rate 10%.


----------



## Malleebird (Oct 5, 2020)

I made 2 different formulas and used 10% pine tar in one and 15% pine tar in the other.  Using them, I honestly can't tell the difference between the two (No added fragrance to either). The 10% one was REALLY slow to trace and the 15% one was "normal".  I prefer the darker colour ... but depends whether you like chocolate or caramel


----------



## Ant (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey there, I made a batch of pine tar soap not too long ago. Its literally in seconds from smooth to rock hard. I used activated charcoal in it to get to to a deep dark chocolate brown. Have some pics on that panic thread I made lol

I purchased some of Dr. Squatch's soaps for my OH, which liked how their pinetar one smelled best. I don't know if you have smelled Dr. Squatch's pine tar soap but it has a strong pine fo smell and probably a crap ton of activated charcoal in it. It leaves black streaks down the tub... anyways I'm thinking they have a whopping 1% in it, if that for label appeal, because my 10% pine tar with one of the better smelling smokey ones instead of burnt rubber ones it smells NOTHING like Dr. Squatch. 

I have a feeling he may not like it as much as he thinks he does if he's comparing it to that brands version. Just my two cents based off of my husband's reaction to the higher percentage pine tar soap.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 7, 2020)

Ant said:


> Hey there, I made a batch of pine tar soap not too long ago. Its literally in seconds from smooth to rock hard. I used activated charcoal in it to get to to a deep dark chocolate brown. Have some pics on that panic thread I made lol
> 
> I purchased some of Dr. Squatch's soaps for my OH, which liked how their pinetar one smelled best. I don't know if you have smelled Dr. Squatch's pine tar soap but it has a strong pine fo smell and probably a crap ton of activated charcoal in it. It leaves black streaks down the tub... anyways I'm thinking they have a whopping 1% in it, if that for label appeal, because my 10% pine tar with one of the better smelling smokey ones instead of burnt rubber ones it smells NOTHING like Dr. Squatch.
> 
> I have a feeling he may not like it as much as he thinks he does if he's comparing it to that brands version. Just my two cents based off of my husband's reaction to the higher percentage pine tar soap.


Hmmm....im gonna have to buy a bar.

Plus now im wondering about the orange eo listed. can you smell any orange in it? i havent used orange eo in soap before, and from my understanding orange doesnt stick, except maybe the 10x orange.

I also am thinking that the sea salt listed is label appeal as it is the last ingredient. Adding sea salt in lieu of SL maybe?

I am up for the experiment and experience of making pine tar soap. Knowing my friend....he is going to think HIS bar of Dr Squatch is the ONLY authentic bar of pine tar lol.

I think it might be fun to see how close i can get to it, but in the meantime, i think i am going to go with as little ingredients as possible on my first go considering what a fuss it is to make it from what i have read.

And i personally hate when charcoal soap makes a big stinkin mess in your tub/shower.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 7, 2020)

Looking at the ingredient list again, I bet they are using just a little pine tar for scent. 

If they are labeling properly, there is more pine scent then pine tar. 
I would only use like 1%, if you use too much your picky friend might well not like the unusual scent.

I'm thinking the orange is added for the "cleansing benefits" and label appeal. I doubt any scent would come through the pine.


----------



## Ant (Oct 7, 2020)

I couldn't pick up on any orange scent. The pine overpowers everything. And looking at the ingredients again, it says pine fragrance lol so probably not an eo or they would probably proudly state that since they are against "nasty synthetic" ingredients.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 7, 2020)

Ant said:


> I couldn't pick up on any orange scent. The pine overpowers everything. And looking at the ingredients again, it says pine fragrance lol so probably not an eo or they would probably proudly state that since they are against "nasty synthetic" ingredients.


Yeah. I noticed the pine FO. I am not familiar with pine EO, but doing a (very) quick google, it does not seem to be a skin irritant. With all their bragging about their natural ingredients, why do you think they opt for the FO?

edit: its not terribly expensive. I just looked it up on Mountain Rose Herbs where i get my eo...personal use, not for soaping. I think eo is too expensive to soap with, except the lav from one of our vendors. Anyway, off topic Lol. But it was kinda comparable in price to lavender. Maybe a tad cheaper. But if you are going to use orange eo that you cant smell in their soap, then why go off your “natural path” and use pine fo?


----------



## Ant (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't know. I haven't researched anything but maybe the safe max amount of pine eo still couldn't cover up that 1% or so of pine tar odor enough to satisfy the masses. I figure most people are probably expecting it to smell like a Christmas tree. Some FO usage rates go way higher than EO and they could scent it enough for their tastes. 

Money reasons dont make sense to me since they used more orange essential oil but if I remembering correctly thats pretty cheap as far as eos go. 

Who knows though.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 7, 2020)

I personally don't like the scent of pine EO, its too resinous. I use balsam FO from NG, its really nice without being fake or overpowering


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 13, 2020)

OMG I am so stupid. I do or should know better.

When I was a kid I had really bad asthma. Every single xmas I was in the hospital or just too plain sick to enjoy anything. Nobody could figure it out. Then when I was an adult (23 years ago LOL), my then 7 year old daughter was in bed and my dad and bf were out getting xmas presents from my dads garage. I had a serious allergic reaction to what turned out to be the xmas tree. My daughter found me in the hallway upstairs unconscious and called 911. I was in the hospital for a week from xmas eve to new years eve on a ventilator. 

I am sitting here right now waiting for lye to cool for another soapy project. My pine tar isn't in yet, but my pine FO got here today. I opened it and I'm like NOOOOOO. OMG, how can I be so stupid. I never put two and two together until I sniffed the bottle. Its fragrance, so it should be ok, I think LOL. What I am nervous about is the pine tar when it comes in. I don't think I should use it in my house. Maybe soap outside? I dunno. That was really traumatic. I haven't had a xmas tree since then. It really never occurred to me 23 years later.

Right now I am itchy scratchy all over. But I think that's psychosomatic lol. I don't think I should make the pine tar soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 13, 2020)

I wouldn't risk it. If a tree sent you to the hospital, the pine tar could do the same.

I would also check the pine FO, make sure it doesn't contain any EO. It still might be a risk that isn't worth taking.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 13, 2020)

Just because it's a fragrance oil doesn't mean it's entirely different blend of chemicals compared with the EO. It can be, but not necessarily. Sometimes the actual EO or certain chemical constituents found in the EO are also included in the FO. 

Pine EO is an inexpensive EO compared to many, so I would be wary about it. The FO may be somewhat chemically similar to the EO.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 24, 2020)

Ok i know you are all going to think i was nuts, given the potential for an allergic reaction, but i did it anyway. I started a medrol dose pack yesterday that i have for a sinus infection, took my regular daily zyrtec, took some benadryl and a pepcid. Had my nebulizer all ready to go. I wore an n95 for good measure. I wont do it again lol. Definitely set off an allergy, I am ok. It started with the pine tar, I think the FO sent me almost over the edge.

All that aside, I took @DeeAnna website recipe, changed a few things. I was not going to use any additives for my first batch, but i figured i better go all-in in case i wasnt able to make another batch. So it got some pumice and AC and fo in one half of the oils (plus the tar). The other half was just oils and lye.

Got the lye batch to a definite light trace and poured it into the half with all the additives and only whisked. I got a decent pour, but the top got a little harder to deal with. Was definitely a bit of a rodeo lol. But since it set up so fast, it was fun to play with the top lol, which didnt last long because it kept getting more and more difficult to work with.

so i present my one and only batch of Pine Tar Soap. It looks purdy. It seems already rock hard. I pushed in on the sides to get rid of the mold bowing...no can do. It was kinda fun to make. Hope it turns out ok.

When should i unmold and cut??

In the meantime, i need to get out of the house and get some fresh air lol.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 24, 2020)

Glad you are ok and hope that you have someplace out of the house to cure the soap as the scent will last forever.

I made mine in the morning as was able to cut it early evening. I could have left it overnight but I wanted to use my new cutter.

If you ever decide to try again, I would suggest a proper respirator and making it outside.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 24, 2020)

@Catscankim Girl, really??? 

Leave it to the medical professional to ignore life-threatening anaphylactic risks so she can make SOAP.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 24, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Glad you are ok and hope that you have someplace out of the house to cure the soap as the scent will last forever.
> 
> I made mine in the morning as was able to cut it early evening. I could have left it overnight but I wanted to use my new cutter.
> 
> If you ever decide to try again, I would suggest a proper respirator and making it outside.


Not going to do it again. I just drove down to the poolhall just to be around ppl.

The soap is curing in a spare bedroom in the garage. Got everything cleaned up and opened up the house.

 So its not like salt bars where they are uncuttable after too long i take it? I want to cut them tomorrow after my allergies subside. I have a cheese cutter. Dont want to break the wire either.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 24, 2020)

So I guess if we never see another post from you again, we know you cut the soap with your cheese slicer. 

Seriously, if you don't post the cut by tomorrow, we will be sending someone to your house.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 24, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim Girl, really???
> 
> Leave it to the medical professional to ignore life-threatening anaphylactic risks so she can make SOAP.


I took one for the soaping community lol. Pine tar contains pine, and pine fo also contains pine lol

i will cut outside i promise lol. I will premedicate again just in case.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 25, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Not going to do it again. I just drove down to the poolhall just to be around ppl.
> 
> The soap is curing in a spare bedroom in the garage. Got everything cleaned up and opened up the house.
> 
> So its not like salt bars where they are uncuttable after too long i take it? I want to cut them tomorrow after my allergies subside. I have a cheese cutter. Dont want to break the wire either.



No, it won't get hard like a salt bar does. If anything, pt makes soap a little softer. It sets up fast but not harder.
I cut mine with a wire cutter, no problem.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 25, 2020)

+1 what Obsidian said. Pine tar soap is way more forgiving than salt bars are, even if the PT soap gels which I encourage it to do. I cut mine at 12-24 hours -- that's about as long I can manage to wait. 

I just got done packaging a batch of PT bars I made about 7 weeks ago. The bars are plenty firm, especially for pine tar soap, but I bet I could still cut them with a wire or a bench scraper if I wanted to.


----------



## earlene (Oct 30, 2020)

My God, why do some health professionals take such stupid risks?  Are you trying to kill yourself, Kim?  Honestly, so you won't do that again (and I'm not even sure I believe you), what are you going to do next to put yourself at risk? This is just plain dumb.  You were alone in your house, right?  I am sure you know better than this.

IF you choose to make the soap again, might I at least suggest a real respirator mask set-up that filters all the air you breath for the duration of making the soap.  AND that you do it in your garage and not inside your house, so there is no residual inside your living space.  AND full PPE for the rest of your body.  AND proper donning & removal of said PPE to protect yourself. Geez, girl.  This was just plain off-the-wall risky behavior.   Stop it!


----------



## GemstonePony (Oct 30, 2020)

Was checking in periodically for soap progress, now watching more closely to see if Kim survives. 
I understand playing chicken with allergies for the things you love, but I'm sure one of us would have been happy to make the soap for you and send you-or whoever- the bars.


----------

